# Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi



## Black Haru (Jul 17, 2019)

Another X570 board has entered the ring. The Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi features WiFi 6 support, a sophisticated 14 phase VRM, and a classy refined aesthetic. Does it have what it takes to compete at its $270 price point?

*Show full review*


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2019)

Also I read on hardware.info that Gigabyte latest X570 BIOS'es has an option to set a fan profile for the chipset fan: 'silent', 'balance' en 'performance mode'.








						Nieuwe versie X570-bios van Gigabyte voegt drie standen voor de chipsetventilator toe
					

Bij onze review van 15 X570-moederborden bespraken wij de geluidsproductie van de chipsetventilator, die bij veel van de modellen luid te noemen was. Gi...




					nl.hardware.info


----------



## mahoney (Jul 18, 2019)

Was waiting for this since i bought the non wifi version a few days ago.


----------



## Jism (Jul 18, 2019)

> Much like the ASRock X570 Taichi and ASUS Prime X570-Pro, the Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi proved to have little headroom when overclocking. My Ryzen 5 3600X managed a maximum clock of 4400 MHz at 1.45 V stable, which is a 200 MHz all-core improvement over stock and not a bad result for six cores and twelve threads at under 100 watts.



Do you guys realise that 1.45v will degrade a ryzen 2x00 and 3x00 series, fast? And i'm talking about less then a few months... This is a bad signal to anyone new to OC'ing and the max long term voltage. Please, lol.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 18, 2019)

Jism said:


> Do you guys realise that 1.45v will degrade a ryzen 2x00 and 3x00 series, fast? And i'm talking about less then a few months... This is a bad signal to anyone new to OC'ing and the max long term voltage. Please, lol.


Id say its just enough time before new ryzen release  
for those people wondering what to do with their half year old cpus when new release happens...


----------



## Jism (Jul 18, 2019)

Dude, i've seen a ryzen 2700x die within 4 months of running on 1.45V.


----------



## bug (Jul 18, 2019)

> 1x PS/2 keyboard and mouse combo connector


Where is it?


----------



## Joss (Jul 18, 2019)

At this price there should be a debug LED.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 19, 2019)

Jism said:


> Do you guys realise that 1.45v will degrade a ryzen 2x00 and 3x00 series, fast? And i'm talking about less then a few months... This is a bad signal to anyone new to OC'ing and the max long term voltage. Please, lol.



It isn't a huge concern for testing. 1.45 V isn't going to kill the chip outright, but gives me as much room as is feasible without sub-ambient cooling to see what the board can do.



bug said:


> Where is it?



Whoops! there isn't one, completely spaced that. I have it fixed now.



Joss said:


> At this price there should be a debug LED.



There is a debug LED, just not a post code. I agree that a post code would have been nice.


----------



## twerk (Jul 19, 2019)

mahoney said:


> Was waiting for this since i bought the non wifi version a few days ago.


I'm looking forward to the WiFi version too. I can't seem to find it at any UK retailers.


----------



## kadajawi (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow. 4x USB 2.0, 6x USB 3.x, one of them being of the so far rarely used C type and 3 of them being relatively slow? But mostly... 4x USB 2.0? What year is this? 2010? Why would they do that, except maybe make people buy more expensive boards (or go to a competitor)? I'm using 9x USB 3.0 right now, and potentially more. Add to that 4 USB 2.0, but two of them can and should be on the front panel.

The lacklustre USB selection is a big let down on an otherwise rather interesting board.


----------

